# ftp d'apple introuvable...



## groudon41 (2 Octobre 2011)

salut a toute et a tous.
je me souvient avoir été sur un site FTP d'apple ou il mettait a disposition ses ancien système, jusqu'a 7. il me semble...
j'ai recherché ce FTP, il est introuvable.
puis, après lecture d'un "avosmac"(hors série N°5 4eme trimestre 2002) a la page 33(article emuler le mac sur PC et consors ), dans l'encadré bleu,dans les lien qu'il indique pour trouver une rom pour Vmac, il y a www.emulation.org (lui, on s'en moque) et ...
ftp.apple.com

j'ai donc essaillé de rouvrir une page avec ce fameu FTP, en tentant tout l maximum possible ( ftp://ftp.apple.com, .apple.com, www.apple.com , même jusqu'a essailler http://ftp.apple.com ....) je vais essailer de vous fournir une image de cet encadré bleu.
personne aurais une réponce?
cordialement

edit: voila un scan de l'encadré bleu en question:


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Octobre 2011)

Finder > Pomme+K

ftp://ftp.apple.com

Après il faut un login 
Je crains que ce que tu cherches ne soit plus à cet endroit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2011)

Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas trop pourquoi passer par le FTP alors qu'en http, il est toujours disponible sans ident/password !


----------



## groudon41 (2 Octobre 2011)

ok, merci pascal77. je ne savais absolument pas qu'il y avais la même chose en html.mais, le html est moin remplit, il y avais pour sur 7.0 au max... j'en suis sur, la, ya que 6.0.1 en max
Pharmacos: effectivment, il on dut fermer l'accès au public .
bref, merci, j'ai ce que je cherchais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> ok, merci pascal77. je ne savais absolument pas qu'il y avais la même chose en html.mais, le html est moin remplit, il y avais pour sur 7.0 au max... j'en suis sur, la, ya que 6.0.1 en max
> Pharmacos: effectivment, il on dut fermer l'accès au public .
> bref, merci, j'ai ce que je cherchais.



Tu ne dois pas avoir les yeux en face des trous, là, il y a jusqu'à la 7.5.5 (7.5.3 + mise à jour 7.5.5), et si tu regardes bien les liens en début de page, tu verras que tu peux aussi le trouver en français.

Quant à la 7.0, c'est ici que je l'ai téléchargée pour reconstituer deux jeux de disquettes d'origines, mais dont le contenu avait été remplacé par des choses plus triviales.


----------



## groudon41 (8 Octobre 2011)

oupsla, je devait pas avoir les yeux bien placé le jour ou j'ai regardé, effectivement...
je vient de trouver. merci beaucoup.


----------



## mistik (13 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> oupsla, je devait pas avoir les yeux bien placé le jour ou j'ai regardé, effectivement...
> je vient de trouver. merci beaucoup.


Faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée. :sleep:


----------



## TranMi (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir " Classila " ne me permattant visiblement pas d'afficher le formulaire de création de nouveu sujet, je profite de celui ci qui semble le mieux coller à la demande.

J'ai réhabilité un iMac G3 Snow sous macos 9.0.4 - CD fourni avec la machine - j'ai vainement tenté jusqu'à présent de trouver les différentes mises à jours pour l'amener tout droit vers la dernière version - la 9.2.2 - mais il semblerait qu'Apple ai décidé de " casser " les liens ou tout du moins de les retirer du téléchargement.

J'arrive à trouver le patch en anglais, mais il refuse de s'installer, héhé, forcément, il veut un système qui soit de la même langue que lui ...

Du coup je recherche désespérement quelqu'un qui aurait ces quelques fichiers à dispositions - rien d'illégal puisqu'il s'agit des fichiers de mises à jour que je recherche ! - afin que je puisse enfin, et en français, les installer sur cette vénérable machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement, les liens sont morts où repointent vers des versions US.

Tu peux télécharger les trois (9.1, 9.2.1 et 9.2.2, faut passer les trois l'une après l'autre &#8230; Dans l'ordre :rateau ici (fichiers zippés, à dézipper sur Mac, sinon la 9.1 risque de ne pas fonctionner).

Bon en fait, tu pourras, vers 13h10-13h15, parce que là c'est en cours d'upload.


----------



## groudon41 (12 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, les liens sont morts où repointent vers des versions US.
> 
> Tu peux télécharger les trois (9.1, 9.2.1 et 9.2.2, faut passer les trois l'une après l'autre  Dans l'ordre :rateau ici (fichiers zippés, à dézipper sur Mac, sinon la 9.1 risque de ne pas fonctionner).
> 
> Bon en fait, tu pourras, vers 13h10-13h15, parce que là c'est en cours d'upload.




tu sais que t'arrive au bon moment toi^^
j'ai dégoté un power pc 7600 et un power PC G3 en état de marche, mais il sont en 9.0 ( ou un truc du genre, mais pas 9.1 ou plus)


----------



## TranMi (12 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse et aide rapide, cependant je rencontre un problème peut être est-ce dû à la machine, StuffitExpander refuse de décompresser l'archive. Les deux messages d'erreurs successifs étant :

" Unknown zip header format ecountered "

" The ShrinkWarp engine has reported an error " - " Error -39 "

J'ai donc téléchargé l'archive avec deux nagivateurs, Classilla 9.2.3 et Internet Explorer 5, et décompressé cette dernière à l'aide de deux programmes, Stuffit Expander et ZipIt, aboutissants tous deux aux mêmes résultats.

Du coup j'avoue être un peu perplexe, je vais me tourner vers une version en CD, les longs téléchargements ayant tendances à ne jamais aboutir avec aucun navigateurs sur des fichiers valides ...

Merci beaucoup en tout les cas


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2011)

TranMi a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse et aide rapide, cependant je rencontre un problème peut être est-ce dû à la machine, StuffitExpander refuse de décompresser l'archive. Les deux messages d'erreurs successifs étant :
> 
> " Unknown zip header format ecountered "
> 
> ...



C'est curieux, ça, je les ai zippé directement depuis Mac OS, je pensais bien que ZipIt pourrait les décompacter. J'avais essayé Stuffit, mais il ne produit plus que des ".sitx" que tu ne pourrais pas ouvrir sous OS 9. Demain je passerais par une ancienne machine pour faire une archive auto-décompactable sous OS 9, et je te remettrais un lien.


----------



## TranMi (15 Novembre 2011)

Incroyable mais vrai, même réaliser une copie conforme d'un vieux CD d'OS X 10.3 est une galère sans nom ... Halala, les joies d'OS 9 ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Novembre 2011)

Astarte CD-Copy, le seul logiciel qu'il te faut sous OS9 pour avoir des isos conformes.


----------



## groudon41 (25 Mars 2012)

Ok, je remonte le topic, mais c'est pour une bonne cause.
J'ai enfin retrouvé le fameux FTP en question, bien plus complet que la page http..
go on : http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2012)

Bien vu, il y a des liens pour des trucs en français, contrairement à la page que j'avais


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas trop pourquoi passer par le FTP alors qu'en http, il est toujours disponible sans ident/password !



Merci


----------



## groudon41 (30 Mars 2012)

Le ftp est plus complet que la page HTTP...


----------



## noche84 (20 Juin 2012)

Hello 

J'ai le même problème que TranMi... Impossible de trouver les maj d'OS 9.1 sur le ftp d'Apple et le lien de Pascal 77 a disparu... 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste ?


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2012)

Tu veux quoi ?
9.1, 9.2.1, 9.2.2 ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (20 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Je débarque tel un cheveux sur la soupe dans ce fil...

J'ai débuté l'utilisation de Mac OS à la version Panther. J'aimerais, pour le fun, essayer des versions plus anciennes (Système 7, Système 9). 

Comment procéder ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je débarque tel un cheveux sur la soupe dans ce fil...
> 
> ...



Ben il y a les émulateurs : Mini vMac pour les très vieux systèmes (il émule un Mac Plus), Basilisk II pour émuler un Mac "680x0" (en gros du système 6 à Mac OS 7.6.1, ou 8.1, suivant le type d'image de Rom que tu lui fournis), et SheepShaver pour Mac OS 8.6 à 9.2.2 (il émule un Mac "PPC", et pour lui, pas besoin de trouver une image de Rom, il est possible d'utiliser une copie du fichier "Mac OS Rom" du système).


----------

